# High speed camera.



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

try the coaches eye i use it . its a free down load from google...its not a high dollar thing like a high speed camera but it works for me. them high speed cameras are pretty pricey.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, I will check the coaches eye out. I have a line on a used high speed camera that takes 40 frames a second but I don't know if that's fast enough to see a arrow in flight out of the bow ?


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

DXTCLUE said:


> Thanks, I will check the coaches eye out. I have a line on a used high speed camera that takes 40 frames a second but I don't know if that's fast enough to see a arrow in flight out of the bow ?


That's not that great at all. My Iphone will do 240fps 

At 40fps the arrow will be gone in a couple frames and it will be a blur.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

What can you see with 240fps ?


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

DXTCLUE said:


> What can you see with 240fps ?


Not as much as you'd like for tracking arrow rest movements on a blade. There's a Sony rx100 I believe is what it is that'll do close to 1000fps. 

Here's a video from my iPhone to see what 240fps looks like. 

https://vimeo.com/196776664


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks alot that's what I wanted to know. The one I am looking at is 40 fps still picture and 1000 fps video.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

well with the coaches eye you can use the slow action mode and get it MUCH slower...and watch the arrow come off at a much slower rate..use it with your fingers this allows it to slow it way down frame by frame. forward and reverse. much slower than your video.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

mike 66 said:


> well with the coaches eye you can use the slow action mode and get it MUCH slower...and watch the arrow come off at a much slower rate..use it with your fingers this allows it to slow it way down frame by frame. forward and reverse. much slower than your video.


Without the additional frames, how much oscillation will it show on a blade? Slowing down is good and I look at videos frame by frame, but the amounts of frames taken per second are needed when an object moves very quickly.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

im not sure on that...im thinking it breaks a sec. into 100 frames.. if you use the thumb.in the slow motion .i will be the first to admit. im NO high tech. camera guy...im guessing that you have used it before.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

mike 66 said:


> im not sure on that...im thinking it breaks a sec. into 100 frames.. if you use the thumb.in the slow motion .i will be the first to admit. im NO high tech. camera guy...im guessing that you have used it before.


I'm definitely not a high tech camera guy either haha Still learning things on them here and there. 

I haven't used the coaches eye program. I have the app on my phone, but haven't ever looked at the video on it. I'll have to experiment around with it.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks rcr for a honest reply.:thumbs_up


----------

